# Networking >  loop bake address

## deepak vaishnav

what is the loop bake address & who can use for configration in network

----------


## amitpatel66

Loop back address is nothing but the address of the system itself. In case if you have any server running (apache tomcat,weblogic etc) in your system and you want to execute and call few html pages placed in this server from the same machine then you use something like: http://127.0.0.1:8080/loopback.html the loop back ip address is 127.0.0.1

----------


## aparna_appu

Loopback address is a special IP number (127.0.0.1) that is designated for the software loopback interface of a machine. The loopback interface has no hardware associated with it, and it is not physically connected to a network. 

The loopback interface allows IT professionals to test IP software without worrying about broken or corrupted drivers or hardware
 :Smile:

----------

